# Bastard Coil



## Rob Fisher

This new bridge for the Billet Box perked up my interest... it's the Bastard Coil Bridge... it takes a vertical coil (and they recommend the notch coil) and it's a little finicky to build and my first attempt did not go too well because I cut the bottlom lead too short and had to start again when I got the "No Atomizer" error... I also used Fibre Freaks Cotton blend because it comes in flat sheets and that is easier to wrap around the coil.

The part that excited me a little was the increased air flow especially for those people looking for more airflow from the BB System. With a 5mm Notch Coil there is a LOT more airflow! As for flavour... I will have to play with it for the next few days but I already think the Exocet and Flo will have better flavour and the Basard more airflow but let's see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## stevie g

Love the name reminds one of a Bastard Sword in Diablo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bridge Shootout – If you are after airflow then the Bastard is a clear winner and building 4-5mm coils gives you plenty of air. The 5mm Notch Coil in the Bastard gives an airy but drier vape than the others… and I really like a wetter vape like the Exocet and Flo gives me. The Bastard is a bastard to build… tried a Fused Clapton but with my fat fingers this didn’t turn out well and I had to abandon it in favour of a spaced 4mm coil using Ni80 24g from Kidney Puncher. Straight away I could taste the better flavour with the spaced Ni80 4mm coil than with the Notch Coil. I found wetting the wick when wrapping it around the coil before inserting it helped. If you are an expert coil builder and a handy man type and you like airflow then the Bastard may be the one for you.

If you are like me and have two left feet and am not an expert coil builder then the Exocet and Flo are far more suited to me… also I find the flavour in both the Exocet and Flo are pretty much the same and give a nice wetter vape. I like a 2,5mm Ni80 Fused or Alien Clapton in my Exocet and Flo’s and I have them made for me by a Coil Expert and they are just perfect…

The Bastard Coil with my 24g Ni 80 spaced coil is doing way better than the Notch coil and the flavour is way better and richer and getting closer to the type of vape I like…

Bottom line – For me the Exocet and Flo lead the pack because I like a restricted direct lung wet flavourful vape and they are simple to build and wick. The Exocet is no longer made so the winner must be the Odis Ti Flow.

I did try the Insider but I found building it difficult as well and sold mine after a day or two of fighting with it. But a lot of people love it… it’s just not for me.

I have also been told to try the A-Tank and will get one when they come into stock.

So Winner Winner Chicken Dinner – The Odis Ti Flow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing your findings here @Rob Fisher 
Very informative

Reactions: Like 1


----------

